# Yellows in Dearborn



## kharthunter14 (May 3, 2013)

Found 70 yellows along dead elms on railroad tracks. Froze 3 cookie sheets worth for deer season.


----------



## kharthunter14 (May 3, 2013)

If i knew how to post a picture i would.


----------

